# swift suntor 530



## shauna1234 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi. can anyone tell me where the fuse for electric step on my 04 swift suntor 530.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello

I don't have a 530 but I would think the step setup is the same or similar to my 590rl.

I was advised that there is a fuse under the bonnet in a 'black box' that houses a few fuses and relays for the habitation area. My box is about central at the top of the engine compartment. Sorry can't say which fuse.

If your step has stopped working it is worth taking the switch out and giving it a 'blast' (carefully) with some WD40. This has got mine working on a couple of occasions. Another thing to try is to give the step a little help as you operate the step, don't force it of course. These linkage on mine has sometimes jammed up and looked. In a previous thread about this I suggested giving the step a bit of a 'wiggle'. Worth a try.

Hope this helps.

bill


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Step fuse*

Here is some information on the steps.

A bank of fuses and two relays fitted by Swift are located in the engine bay on recent models up until the new Fiat cab was introduced.

With the bonnet open a plastic cowl can be seen central to the vehicle and uppermost in the engine bay. Three fuses and two relays are mounted under this cover, supplying fridge, automatic step retraction + step switch, and linking vehicle and leisure batteries - see schematic in service book for further details.

It is important that the step mechanism is kept clean and well lubricated, as difficult step operation will increase operating current and may lead to a blown fuse.

Finally a buzzer and relay arrangement will be present in the piece of furniture closest to the entrance door. This too relates to control of the step but failures of these components are rare.

Regards
Kath


----------



## shauna1234 (Aug 21, 2008)

*swift step*

Thanks guys, Info was spot on fuse found and replaced, step oiled and now working perfect. Thanks again shauna1234.


----------

